# ridge vent and flashing around chimney



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like there may indeed be problems with the roof, but it's not possible to make intelligent comments without seeing pictures of your problem(s).

To upload pictures:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/how-upload-photos-short-guide-33279/


----------



## cupcake8 (Sep 27, 2010)

here are the pic,


----------



## cupcake8 (Sep 27, 2010)

here are the pic,


















TACH]


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

1) It's *possible* that there was existing flashing under the chimney chase (the "box" around the chimney flue) and the new roof was applied over it, or that the there is a vent or flue inside the chase which is separately flashed to the roof - neither is a correct method of flashing that chase, but either would be less likely to leak than no flashing at all. 

Irrespective, that attempt to "flash" with roofing cement is incorrect, and the chase needs to be inspected by a competent roofer and the junction corrected as required. Correction of missing or damaged chase flashings often requires removing and replacing some of the adjacent shingles and/or the lower portion of the chase itself:









Ideally, the roofer will "hold back" the repaired chase an inch or two above the roof surface to slow water damage to the chase material and allow inspection and maintenance of the flashings.

2) It's hard to tell exactly what's happening in the pictures at the ridge as the foreground is out of focus, but it indeed looks like some nails were under-driven and/or are backing out, and also that someone may have steeped onto the ridge vents in these areas.

Depending on the shingle condition it may be possible to re-fasten the shingles and seal the nail openings, or it may be necessary to replace some or all of the ridge shingles.

3) In my experience when you see these sorts of problems, others will often be discovered when a competent roofer inspects the entire roof.

4) Even a roof of that pitch can be hazardous for someone not used to walking roofs - be careful up there!


----------

